# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Թխվածքներ

## comet

Այստեղ գրում ենք թխվածքների բաղադրատոմսեր: Որպեսզի խառնաշփոթ չլինի ծագած հարցերը գրում ենք  Խոհարարական հարցեր-ում :Smile:

----------


## comet

Մարս, Սնիկես

2 բաժակ պեսոկ
5 ձու
8ճ/գ մեղր
8 ճ/գ ձեթ
8 ճ/գ ջուր
Եփել կրակի վրա, (ոչ թե բղի) մինչև գույնը մուգ դառնա: Կրակի վրայից վերցնել + 3թ/գ սոդա, 2 ճ/գ քացախ:
Մի 10 րոպեից ալյուր ավելացնել, այնքան, որ գրտնակվի:
Բաժանել 8 մասի:
Ձևավորել 2 տեսակի թխվածք: Կարելի է մեկը Մարս, մյուսը Սնիկերս:
(Ամենահարմար ու հեշտ ռեցեպտն ա, փորձեք :Jpit:

----------


## comet

*Մարսի համար* օգտագործել սպիտակ կրեմ:
Սկզբում եփված շերտը+կրեմ+շերտ+կրեմ+խուրմա+հակառակ կողմից կրեմ քսած շերտ: ամենվրևի շերտին քսել եփած քաղցր կաթով կրեմ, գլազուրով զարդարել:

*Սնիկերսի համար* օգտագործել նույն Մարսի սպիտակ կրեմը+լուծվող սուրճ: Վերևի շերտը զարդարել մանրացրած ֆստուշկայով, վրան գլազուր:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Տորթ ԼԻԶԱ
5 հատ ձուն և 1 բաժակ շաքարավազը ինտենսիվ հարում ենք:Ավելացնում ենք 2 ճաշի գդալ մեղր, 2ճ.գ կակաո փոշի, 0,5 թեյի գդալ սոդա, 0,5թ. գդալ քացախաթթու: Զգուշությամբ խառնում ենք և ավելացնում ենք 2 բաժակ ալյուր: Պատրաստի խմորը բաժանում ենք 3 մասի և թխում ենք 170-200 աստ.C պայմաններում ֆոլգայի կամ կալկայի վրա: :Viannen 11: 

ԿՐԵՄ

1 տուփ խտացրած կաթ
250գր. կարագ, լավ հարել:

ԳԼԱԶՈՒՐ

2 ճաշի գդալ կակո փոշի
4 ճաշի գդալ շաքարավազը,վանիլին, կաթ կամ ջուր
Եփել և թողնել,որպեսզի սառչի:
ՈւՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈւՆ
Սառը գլազուրը ավելացնել կրեմի հետ և հարել:Այնուհետև քսել թխվածքին...
Բարի ախորժակ    :Smile:

----------


## comet

ԷԿԼԵՐ

1 բաժակ ջուր
100 գր կարագ
1 բաժակ ալյուր
Եփել, կրակի վրայից վերցնել, հատ-հատ + 5 ձու:


ԿՐԵՄ
1 բաժակ պեսոկ 
3 ճ/գ ալյուր
1,5 բաժակ կաթ (եփել)
200 գր կարագ
վանիլ

----------


## Սամվել

Մրջնաբույն վ ստուդիյու  :Jpit:

----------

Enigmatic (29.06.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Էս իմ հիշելով Մրջնաբույնը սենց էր... :Think: 
      Մրջնաբույն
4 ձուն լավ հարել 1,5 բաժակ պեսոկի,100 գր. կարագ, 1թ/գդ սոդա, 6 ճ/գդ. կաթ հետ և այնքան ալյուր ավելացնել, որ ստացվի ականջի բլթակի փափկությամբ խմոր:
բաժանել 10 գնդի և դնել սառնարանը:1 օր հետո հանել և (ամեն թավայի համար 3 գունդը) տրորել ալյուրի մեջ,հետո ալյուրը մաղել և լցնել թավայի մեջ,թխել    :Viannen 11: 
պատրաստի թխվածքը տաք վիճակում տրորել,որ առանձնանա:

      Կրեմ
 2 հատ խտացրած կաթ եփել 2 ժամ(կամ կարող եք գնել պատրաստի եփածը)
 200գր. կարագ, 3ճ/գդ մեղր, խառնել:

Վերջում կրեմը խառնել թխվածքի հետ, տալ բնորոշ ձև: Դնել սառնարանը որ չհալի:
Անուշ լինի

----------


## comet

> Էս իմ հիշելով Մրջնաբույնը սենց էր...
>       Մրջնաբույն
> 4 ձուն լավ հարել 1,5 բաժակ պեսոկի,100 գր. կարագ, 1թ/գդ սոդա, 6 ճ/գդ. կաթ հետ և այնքան ալյուր ավելացնել, որ ստացվի ականջի բլթակի փափկությամբ խմոր:
> բաժանել 10 գնդի և դնել սառնարանը:1 օր հետո հանել և (ամեն թավայի համար 3 գունդը) տրորել ալյուրի մեջ,հետո ալյուրը մաղել և լցնել թավայի մեջ,թխել   
> պատրաստի թխվածքը տաք վիճակում տրորել,որ առանձնանա:
> 
>       Կրեմ
>  2 հատ խտացրած կաթ եփել 2 ժամ(կամ կարող եք գնել պատրաստի եփածը)
>  200գր. կարագ, 3ճ/գդ մեղր, խառնել:
> ...


Էն բացառիկ թխվածքներից է, որ մոտս չի ստացվում :Sad:  Անպայման կփորձեմ այս բաղադրատոմսը :Smile:

----------


## Tigran1989

GISastgh ջան ընենց կուզենայի քո պատրաստած թխվածքներից փորձեի, երևի ոնց համով համով գրում ես,տենց էլ պատրաստում ես:
Բայց չմտածես,թե նամյոկ եմ անում:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Էն բացառիկ թխվածքներից է, որ մոտս չի ստացվում Անպայման կփորձեմ այս բաղադրատոմսը


Շատ հեշտա, պատրաստի անպայման կլինի  :Wink:

----------


## comet

> GISastgh ջան ընենց կուզենայի քո պատրաստած թխվածքներից փորձեի, երևի ոնց համով համով գրում ես,տենց էլ պատրաստում ես:
> Բայց չմտածես,թե նամյոկ եմ անում:


Համով պատրաստելուն կարող ես չկասկածել :Wink:  Բայց այ քո փորձելուն մի քիչ կասկածում եմ :Blush:

----------


## Tigran1989

> Համով պատրաստելուն կարող ես չկասկածել Բայց այ քո փորձելուն մի քիչ կասկածում եմ


Ես էլ հուսով էի, թե կհյուրասիրես: :Blush:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

> Էն բացառիկ թխվածքներից է, որ մոտս չի ստացվում Անպայման կփորձեմ այս բաղադրատոմսը


Հենց երեկ եմ պատրաստել, բոլորն ասում են, որ սարքում եմ շատ լավ: Ասում եմ ՄՐՋՆԱՆՈՑԻ իմ բաղադրատոմսը: Հարյուր տոկոս փորձված է:        

Երեք ձու, մեկ բաժակ շաքարավազ, մեկ թեյի գդալ սոդա, հինգ ճաշի գդալ յուղ, հինգ ճաշի գդալ կաթ: Այնուհետև աստիճանաբար ավելացնել չորս բաժակ ալյուր: Երեք չորս գունդ անել դնել freezer. Մի օր պարտադիր չԷ թողնել, հենց սառեց, որ զգաս հարմարա ծյոռկայելու համար հանի: Ուրեմն սեղանի վրա մի քիչ ալյուր էս շաղ տալիս ու էդ ալյուրի վրա ծյոռկայում էս խմորը: Մաղի մեջ էս լցնում ծյոռկածդ խմորը,սենց թափ ես տալիս, որ էդ հատիկները առանձնանան: Ու ժառովնյաին էլ ես մի քիչ ալյուր քսում: Ու էդ ալյուրի մեջ ծյոռկայած  ու մաղով արած խմորը ազատ լցնում էս ժառովյան, էնպես որ իրար վրա չլինի, տարածված լինի: Ու տենց մինչև բոլոր գնդերն անես: Շատ շուտ է լինում,զգույշ չվառես: Էդ եփած խմորի հատիկներն էլ լավ խառնում ես իրար այս կրեմով: Հետո հարթացնում ես, լավ սեղմում գդալով ու պատրաստա: Ուղղակի պետքա հաջորդ օրն կտրես, որ հասցնի լավ կպնի իրար:        
ԿՐԵՄ: Երկու հարյուր գրամ կարագ,մեկ եփած խտ. կաթ,  լավ խառնել ավելացնել հինգ ճաշի գդալ մեղր, վանիլ: 
ԵԹԵ ՀԱՐՑ ՄՆԱՑ ՍՐԱ ՀԵՏ ԿԱՊՎԱԾ ԱՍԵՔ ՕԳՆԵՄ

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Մի հատ էլ շատ արագ հեշտ ու ամենակարևորը շաաաաաաաաաաատ համով բան: Մեկ բանկա  peanut butter եդքան էլ շաքարավազ,երկու ձու լավ խառնել: Ընկույզի չափ գնդեր անել և դնել ջեռոց: Շատ համեղ է լինում: Ութ րոպեից պատրաստ է։

----------


## Քամի

գրառումը ուրիշ կայքում եմ կարդացել նույնությամբ տեղադրում եմ

Միլիոններ` մեղրից եւ ալյուրից 
.
Երեկ «Associated France Press» գործակալությունը «Հայ ճարտարապետի քաղցր երազանքը գրգռեց չեխերի ախորժակը» վերնագրով բավական ծավալուն հոդվածում ներկայացրել է պատմություն հայկական մի խմորեղենի մասին, որը մասնագիտությամբ ճարտարապետ Գեւորգ Ավետիսյանը 5 տարի առաջ պատրաստել եւ ներմուծել է չեխական շուկա: Ըստ այս հոդվածի, Գեւորգը տարիներ առաջ լքել է Հայաստանը` լավ կյանքի որոնումներով: Սկզբնական շրջանում նրա քույրը` Հասմիկ Ավետիսյանը, պատրաստելիս է եղել իրենց սիրելի «Մարլենկա» խմորեղենը, որը, ինչպես «AP»-ի հետ զրույցում պնդել է Գեւորգը, բուն հայկական է, պատրաստվում է մեղրով եւ ալյուրով: Շատ արագ, սակայն, քաղցրեղենը գրավել է չեխական շուկան եւ դարձել չեխերի սիրելի քաղցրավենիքներից մեկը: Ներկայումս «Մարլենկայի» արտադրության ծավալները բավական մեծացել են. այժմ դրանով զբաղվում է 200 աշխատող: Գեւորգ Ավետիսյանի կանխատեսումներով, 2008 թվականին խմորեղենի վաճառքի ծավալը կհասնի 5,9 մլն եվրոյի: 
.
Էս էլ մեր Գևոն ))) http://www.marlenka.cz


իսկ Ձեզ ծանոթ է՞ այս թխվածքը

----------


## ճուտիկ

բարև ձեզ, 

որևիցե մեկը կարող է գիտի այն խմորի բաղադրատոմսը, որով պատրաստված են ներկայումս վաճառքում գտնվող համարյա բոլոր խմորեղենները, որոնց թվում են մարսը, սնիկերսը և շատ այլ խմորեղեններ՝ թեթև շականակագույն և փափուկ շերտեր են, կարծում եմ մեղր ել կա մեջը :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  բոլորին նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------


## comet

> բարև ձեզ, 
> 
> որևիցե մեկը կարող է գիտի այն խմորի բաղադրատոմսը, որով պատրաստված են ներկայումս վաճառքում գտնվող համարյա բոլոր խմորեղենները, որոնց թվում են մարսը, սնիկերսը և շատ այլ խմորեղեններ՝ թեթև շականակագույն և փափուկ շերտեր են, կարծում եմ մեղր ել կա մեջը բոլորին նախապես շնորհակալություն





> Մարս, Սնիկես
> 
> 2 բաժակ պեսոկ
> 5 ձու
> 8ճ/գ մեղր
> 8 ճ/գ ձեթ
> 8 ճ/գ ջուր
> Եփել կրակի վրա, (ոչ թե բղի) մինչև գույնը մուգ դառնա: Կրակի վրայից վերցնել + 3թ/գ սոդա, 2 ճ/գ քացախ:
> Մի 10 րոպեից ալյուր ավելացնել, այնքան, որ գրտնակվի:
> ...


Արդեն տեղադրված էր, խնդրեմ :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Էն բացառիկ թխվածքներից է, որ մոտս չի ստացվում Անպայման կփորձեմ այս բաղադրատոմսը


Վայ Comet ջան, ամենաանշառ խմորեղենն ա, դա չստացվել չունի, էդ նույնիսկ էն անլույս տարիներին ֆուջիկայի վրա եմ թխել, որովհետև ոչ բարձրանալու պրոբլեմ ունի, ոչ հում մնալու։ Իմ բաղադրատոմսը կգրեմ, դրանով փորձի, չեմ հիշում, միգուցե էստեղ տեղադրվածներին նման ա։ Միայն մի բանն էր էստեղ իմ արածից տարբեր։ Ես էդ սառած գնդերը քերիչով անցկացնում եմ ալյուրի մեջ, հետո ձեռքով թեթև մաղում եմ, կամ մաղի մեջ (ավելի հեշտ ա էդպես), որ շատ ալյուր չգնա հետը ու էդպես եմ թխում։ Ինքը արդեն պատրաստի դուրս ա գալիս մանր հատիկներով, երբեմն ուռում են մի քանի կտոր կպնում իրար, դրանք հեշտությամբ ձեռքով բաժանում ես իրարից։

----------

comet (15.06.2009)

----------


## comet

> Վայ Comet ջան, ամենաանշառ խմորեղենն ա, դա չստացվել չունի, էդ նույնիսկ էն անլույս տարիներին ֆուջիկայի վրա եմ թխել, որովհետև ոչ բարձրանալու պրոբլեմ ունի, ոչ հում մնալու։ Իմ բաղադրատոմսը կգրեմ, դրանով փորձի, չեմ հիշում, միգուցե էստեղ տեղադրվածներին նման ա։ Միայն մի բանն էր էստեղ իմ արածից տարբեր։ Ես էդ սառած գնդերը քերիչով անցկացնում եմ ալյուրի մեջ, հետո ձեռքով թեթև մաղում եմ, կամ մաղի մեջ (ավելի հեշտ ա էդպես), որ շատ ալյուր չգնա հետը ու էդպես եմ թխում։ Ինքը արդեն պատրաստի դուրս ա գալիս մանր հատիկներով, երբեմն ուռում են մի քանի կտոր կպնում իրար, դրանք հեշտությամբ ձեռքով բաժանում ես իրարից։


Վերևի բաղադրատոմսը փորձեցի ստացվեց :Smile:  Համենայնդեպս տնեցիները գոհ էին :Blush: 
Բայց ես ոչ թե քերիչով անցկացրի, այլ մսաղացով աղացի, ավելի հեշտ էր:

----------


## comet

> բարև ձեզ, 
> 
> որևիցե մեկը կարող է գիտի այն խմորի բաղադրատոմսը, որով պատրաստված են ներկայումս վաճառքում գտնվող համարյա բոլոր խմորեղենները, որոնց թվում են մարսը, սնիկերսը և շատ այլ խմորեղեններ՝ թեթև շականակագույն և փափուկ շերտեր են, կարծում եմ մեղր ել կա մեջը բոլորին նախապես շնորհակալություն


Կարող ես նաև սրանով պատրաստել, բավականին մատչելի է ու հեշտ պատրաստվող.

150 գր մարգարին
2ճ/գ մեղր
2 բաժակ պեսոկ
Այս ամենը բղի վրա հալեցնել +
2 թ/գ սոդա
5 ձու (նախորոք խփված)
2-3 բաժակ ալյուր
Դնել սառչելու: Սառելուց հետո թասի խմորը դատարկել ալյուրոտ սեղանի վրա, գնդել: Բաժանել 6 մասի: 
Շերտերը միացնել կրեմով` ցանկալի է քաղցր կաթով պատրաստված, ու ձևավորել ըստ ցանկության` խուրմայով, ֆիստաշկայով, գլազուրով...

----------


## Ariadna

> Վերևի բաղադրատոմսը փորձեցի ստացվեց Համենայնդեպս տնեցիները գոհ էին
> Բայց ես ոչ թե քերիչով անցկացրի, այլ մսաղացով աղացի, ավելի հեշտ էր:


Հա, ճիշտ ա, մսաղացով ավելի հեշտ ա, ուղղակի դա հետո պետք ա կտրտես, իսկ սա արդեն պատրաստի մանր հատիկներով ա թխվում։ Սոված ժամս ա, նույնիսկ սիրտս խմորեղեն ուզեց, որ ընդհանրապես չեմ ուտում համարյա ։)

----------


## Apsara

*Գյուղի գաթա՝ իսկական գաթա*

Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ինչպիսի գաթա ուզում եք հյուրասիրեք, իմ սահմանափակ միտքը միայն այս գաթան է համարում իսկական, մնացածը չեմ ընդունում: Պատրաստելը դժվար է, մի քիչ էլ երկար, հիմա սաղ շերտախմորի վրա խորիզ են քսում դնում ջեռոցը ու դա համարում գաթա, իսկ ես չեմ սիրում դա:

պատրսատման եղանակը՝

խմոր- 5-6 բաժակ ալյուրի բուրգ սեղանի վրա, 2 տուփ՝500 գրամ մարգարինը կտրատում ենք մեջը: Սկսում ձեռքերով այնքան տրորել ու ափերի միջով անցկացնել, որ երկուսն իրար հետ ալրանման շաղախ դառնան: Մեջտեղը փոս ենք անում և մի բաժակ մածունը մի գտալ սոդայի հետ լցնում, նորից ձեռքով սկսում ենք կամց մածունն ու շաղախը խմոր սարքել, հունցում ենք այնքան, որ համասեռ, գեղեցիկ և չկպչուն կամ քիչ կպչուն խմոր դառնա: Բաժանում ենք 3 գնդի դնում մի կողմ:

խորիզ - 3 ճաշի գտալ հալած յուղը մի բաժակ շաքարավազի հետ այնքան ենք տրորում ձեռքերով, որ փրփրի ու շաքարավազը մեջը շատ չզգացվի, ավելացնում ենք վանիլ և 2 ճ.գ. ալյուր: Բաժանում 3 մասի…


Խմորը բացում ենք ուղղանկյան տեսքով ամբողջ մակերեսին հավասարապես քսում խորիզը բոլոր ծայրերից մի քիչ ծալում ենք ներս, հետո փաթաթում ռուլետի նման, կտրատում պատառաքաղով նախշեր անում, քսում ձվի դեղնուց և դնում ջեռոցը:


Բարի ախորժակ:

Հա մինչ թխելը կարող եմ հյուրասիրել, փորձեք տեսեք ձեզ դուր կգա՞, գուցե և ոչ :Think:

----------

Nnn (24.07.2010), Second Chance (24.07.2009), Yeghoyan (29.08.2009), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011), Նիկեա (02.08.2013), Քամի (30.06.2009)

----------


## ճուտիկ

> Կարող ես նաև սրանով պատրաստել, բավականին մատչելի է ու հեշտ պատրաստվող.
> 
> 150 գր մարգարին
> 2ճ/գ մեղր
> 2 բաժակ պեսոկ
> Այս ամենը բղի վրա հալեցնել +
> 2 թ/գ սոդա
> 5 ձու (նախորոք խփված)
> 2-3 բաժակ ալյուր
> ...


շատ շնորհակալ եմ Comet jan, իսկ ինչ քան պետք է մնա բղի կամ կրակի վրա? ճիշտն ասաց այս խմորով փորցել եմ բայց այդպես փափուկ ինչպես խանութի թխվածքներ են չի ստացվում: երևի մի բան սխալ եմ անում

----------


## comet

> շատ շնորհակալ եմ Comet jan, իսկ ինչ քան պետք է մնա բղի կամ կրակի վրա? ճիշտն ասաց այս խմորով փորցել եմ բայց այդպես փափուկ ինչպես խանութի թխվածքներ են չի ստացվում: երևի մի բան սխալ եմ անում


Բղի վրա պահում ես մինչև լավ տաքանալը: Դա մոտ 25-30 րոպե կարող է տևել: 
Իսկ փափուկ ստացվելը կախված է էն բանից, թե  ալյուր ինչքան ես լցրել: Եթե խմորը մի փոքր թույլ է լինում, շատ փափուկ է ստացվում: Փափուկ լինելու մյուս գաղտնիքը եփած` զավառնոյ կրեմ օգտագործելն է ու վառարանը ճիշտ ջերմության վրա պահելը:

----------


## ճուտիկ

> Բղի վրա պահում ես մինչև լավ տաքանալը: Դա մոտ 25-30 րոպե կարող է տևել: 
> Իսկ փափուկ ստացվելը կախված է էն բանից, թե  ալյուր ինչքան ես լցրել: Եթե խմորը մի փոքր թույլ է լինում, շատ փափուկ է ստացվում: Փափուկ լինելու մյուս գաղտնիքը եփած` զավառնոյ կրեմ օգտագործելն է ու վառարանը ճիշտ ջերմության վրա պահելը:


էս ինչ հաճելի էր որ անմիջապես պատասխան ստացա... 
այդքան երկար հաստատ չեմ պահել, բայց ալյուրը փորձել եմ քիչ լցնեմ... բայց ցանկացած խմորը, փափուկ խմորը, չեմ ստացել: խանութինը այնքան փափուկ ու համով է...այսօր քո ասած ձևով կփորձեմ ու կասեմ ինչ ստացվեց: մերսի

----------


## ճուտիկ

> Բղի վրա պահում ես մինչև լավ տաքանալը: Դա մոտ 25-30 րոպե կարող է տևել: 
> Իսկ փափուկ ստացվելը կախված է էն բանից, թե  ալյուր ինչքան ես լցրել: Եթե խմորը մի փոքր թույլ է լինում, շատ փափուկ է ստացվում: Փափուկ լինելու մյուս գաղտնիքը եփած` զավառնոյ կրեմ օգտագործելն է ու վառարանը ճիշտ ջերմության վրա պահելը:


comet jan, մոռացա հարցնեի՝ իսկ՜ ինչ ջերմություն պետք է ջեռոցի մեջ լինի

----------


## comet

> comet jan, մոռացա հարցնեի՝ իսկ՜ ինչ ջերմություն պետք է ջեռոցի մեջ լինի


Ես դա աչքով ու ձեռքով եմ զգում :LOL:

----------


## ճուտիկ

շնորհակալություն

----------


## ճուտիկ

comet յան, քո ասած բաղադրատոմսով խմորեղենը պատրաստեցի և շատ լավ եղավ: Քեզանից անչափ շնորհակալ եմ:
Հիմա ել մի նոր բան եմ փնտրում՝ ժամանակին ինք  էլ պատրաստել եմ և նույնիսկ հիշում եմ թե ինչ էի օգտագործում, բայց թե ինչքան և երբ դա ել չեմ հիշում: խոսքս շաքար-աքլորի մասին է: Շատերն էին այն դժվար ժամանակներում դա պատրաստում իմ կարծիքով:
Օգտագործում էի կես կիլո շաքար և մեկ բաժակ ջուր, եռացնում առանց խառնելու մինչև ստանաի пробу на твёрдый шарик, այսինքն երբ լուծքու չոփը թաթախում ես այդ սիրոպի մեջ և դա իջեցնում սառը ջրի մեջ ստանում ես ատամի տակ կրտկրտացող գունդ: դրանից հետո կամ ենթացքում (դա ել չեմ հիշում) պետք է ավելացնեի լիմոնի աղ, քացախի էսենցիա, համի էսենցիա և գույն: 
կարող է մեկնումեկը ավելի լավ հիշի մանրամասնությունները՜ ես շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## ճուտիկ

> *Գյուղի գաթա՝ իսկական գաթա*
> 
> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ինչպիսի գաթա ուզում եք հյուրասիրեք, իմ սահմանափակ միտքը միայն այս գաթան է համարում իսկական, մնացածը չեմ ընդունում: Պատրաստելը դժվար է, մի քիչ էլ երկար, հիմա սաղ շերտախմորի վրա խորիզ են քսում դնում ջեռոցը ու դա համարում գաթա, իսկ ես չեմ սիրում դա:
> 
> պատրսատման եղանակը՝
> 
> խմոր- 5-6 բաժակ ալյուրի բուրգ սեղանի վրա, 2 տուփ՝500 գրամ մարգարինը կտրատում ենք մեջը: Սկսում ձեռքերով այնքան տրորել ու ափերի միջով անցկացնել, որ երկուսն իրար հետ ալրանման շաղախ դառնան: Մեջտեղը փոս ենք անում և մի բաժակ մածունը մի գտալ սոդայի հետ լցնում, նորից ձեռքով սկսում ենք կամց մածունն ու շաղախը խմոր սարքել, հունցում ենք այնքան, որ համասեռ, գեղեցիկ և չկպչուն կամ քիչ կպչուն խմոր դառնա: Բաժանում ենք 3 գնդի դնում մի կողմ:
> 
> խորիզ - 3 ճաշի գտալ հալած յուղը մի բաժակ շաքարավազի հետ այնքան ենք տրորում ձեռքերով, որ փրփրի ու շաքարավազը մեջը շատ չզգացվի, ավելացնում ենք վանիլ և 2 ճ.գ. ալյուր: Բաժանում 3 մասի…
> ...


հա կարծում եմ համով կլինի, որովհետև իսկական գաթան- այո, մածունով են սարքում: Բայց ի՜նչ հաստությամբ պետք է բացել խմորը:Շնորհակալություն

----------


## comet

> comet յան, քո ասած բաղադրատոմսով խմորեղենը պատրաստեցի և շատ լավ եղավ: Քեզանից անչափ շնորհակալ եմ:
> Հիմա ել մի նոր բան եմ փնտրում՝ ժամանակին ինք  էլ պատրաստել եմ և նույնիսկ հիշում եմ թե ինչ էի օգտագործում, բայց թե ինչքան և երբ դա ել չեմ հիշում: խոսքս շաքար-աքլորի մասին է: Շատերն էին այն դժվար ժամանակներում դա պատրաստում իմ կարծիքով:
> Օգտագործում էի կես կիլո շաքար և մեկ բաժակ ջուր, եռացնում առանց խառնելու մինչև ստանաի пробу на твёрдый шарик, այսինքն երբ լուծքու չոփը թաթախում ես այդ սիրոպի մեջ և դա իջեցնում սառը ջրի մեջ ստանում ես ատամի տակ կրտկրտացող գունդ: դրանից հետո կամ ենթացքում (դա ել չեմ հիշում) պետք է ավելացնեի լիմոնի աղ, քացախի էսենցիա, համի էսենցիա և գույն: 
> կարող է մեկնումեկը ավելի լավ հիշի մանրամասնությունները՜ ես շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ


Մաման պեսոկն ու ջուրը հավասար քանակով էր լցնում ու անում քո նկարագրածի պես, բայց լիմոնի աղ կամ էսենցիա չէր լցնում: Գույնը լցնում էր պատրաստ լինելուց մի քանի վայրկյան առաջ: Մեկ էլ, որպեսզի ֆորմային չկպնի, պետք է այն բամբակով կամ մաքուր մառլյայով ձեթոտել:

----------


## ճուտիկ

շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

ժող ջան որևէ մեկը կարողա իմանա շոկմանժեի պատրաստման եղանակը :Think:

----------


## ճուտիկ

իսկ դա ի՜նչ է, հաճույքով կ օգնեմ եթե իմանամ ինչ է:
կարող է մի ուրիշ անվան տակ եմ ծանոթ:

----------


## Lapterik

Ժող էտ կաչվում է Ֆրանսիական մուս, եթե չեմ սխալվում, պատրաստման եղանակը գիտեմ, բայց ոչ անգիր, հետո կասեմ օկ՞:

----------

Հետաքրքրություն ջան (29.07.2009)

----------


## ճուտիկ

հա, իմացա ինչ ես փնտրում. խնդրեմ բաղադրատոմսը՝
վեց սպիտակուցը լավ հարել վեց գդալ շաք-ավազով, առանձին լավ հարել վեց ձվի դեղնուցը չորս  ճ գդալ շաք-ավազով, ավելացնել չորս ճ գդ կակաո, երկու ճ գդ կոնյակ- այս ամենը լավ հարել: Մեկ շոկոլադի պլիտկան գոլոշու վրա հալեցնել (ցանկալի է նախորոկ անել, որ մինչև մնացած կոմպոնենտները խառնելը արդեն պատրաստ լինի) և բավական գոլ վիճակում հարել հարյուր հիսուն գրամ կարագի հետ: Սպիտակուցները խարնել դեղնուցի զանգվածի հետ, վրան ավելացնել շոկոլադի մասսան, արագ լավ խառնել, լցնել ամանների մեջ և տեղադրել սառնարանի մեջ (մոռոզիլկա): կարելի է անելացնել վանիլին: Ահա այսքանը

----------

Հետաքրքրություն ջան (29.07.2009)

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

ժող էսօր պատրաստեցի շաաաատ համով ստացվեց  :Hands Up: փերցեք համովա
*Վիկտորիա*
*Շերտ I*
3 ձվի դեղնուցը եւ 1բ պեսոկը լավ հարել +1բ թթվասեր, 1թ/գ սոդա, վանիլ եւ 1բ ալյուր: 
*Շերտ I I*
Նույնը + 2ճ/գ ռաստվառյոնի կոֆե:
*Շերտ I I I*
Նույնը  + 2ճ/գ կակաո:
*Կրեմ-* 1հատ խթացրած կաթ, 300գ կարագ, 1բ թթվասեր ինչպես նաեւ + չամիչ, պոպոկ կամ ֆստուշկա:

----------

Annushka (03.08.2009)

----------


## ճուտիկ

երեխեկ ջան Երևանում որտեղ՜ կարելի է համով և գեղեցիկ տորթ և խմորեղեն պատվիրել:
ցանկալի է խանութից, ոչ թե մասնավոր: Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

> երեխեկ ջան Երևանում որտեղ՜ կարելի է համով և գեղեցիկ տորթ և խմորեղեն պատվիրել:
> ցանկալի է խանութից, ոչ թե մասնավոր: Շնորհակալություն


Երևանից չեմ, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ Պռասպեկտի վրա՝  Jazz մոտակայքում մի հատ տենց տեղ կա: Շատ լավ են պատրաստում անձամբ ես համտեսել եմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> երեխեկ ջան Երևանում որտեղ՜ կարելի է համով և գեղեցիկ տորթ և խմորեղեն պատվիրել:
> ցանկալի է խանութից, ոչ թե մասնավոր: Շնորհակալություն


Բրաբիոնում  :Wink:

----------


## Kita

> երեխեկ ջան Երևանում որտեղ՜ կարելի է համով և գեղեցիկ տորթ և խմորեղեն պատվիրել:
> ցանկալի է խանութից, ոչ թե մասնավոր: Շնորհակալություն


Jazzv-ում :Smile:  Շատ համեղ տորթեր են, իհարկե իրենց մենյուից պիտի ընտրես :Wink:

----------


## ճուտիկ

բանը նրանում է որ ես էլ Երևանից չեմ  ու ուզում եմ ստեղից պատվիրեմ: լավ կլիներ որ մի հատ տեսնեի թե ինչ ունեն (ինտերնետի կայքով), բայց դժվար թե կայք ունենան, կարծում եմ: բայց մի հնար կլինի չէ՜

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

Կարող եմ առաջարկել սա՝ http://www.tiktak-flowers.am/

----------


## Kita

> բանը նրանում է որ ես էլ Երևանից չեմ  ու ուզում եմ ստեղից պատվիրեմ: լավ կլիներ որ մի հատ տեսնեի թե ինչ ունեն (ինտերնետի կայքով), բայց դժվար թե կայք ունենան, կարծում եմ: բայց մի հնար կլինի չէ՜


Կայք ունեն՝ http://jazzve.am/ :Smile:

----------

Հետաքրքրություն ջան (03.08.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Աղջիկներ ջան, առաջարկում եմ բացել նոր թեմա "Որտեղից պատվիրել ուտելիք կամ թխվածքներ" ու շարունակել քննարկումն այնտեղ: Այ թեման նախատեսված է Խոհարարական գաղտնիքների համար:*

----------

murmushka (03.08.2009), Փոքրիկ (03.08.2009)

----------


## ճուտիկ

ախջիկներ, ո՞վ գիտի թե ոնց  և ինչից են պատրաստում այն բաց շականակագույն զանգվածը (կրեմը) որը հաճախ խանութի սնիկերս թխվածքի երեսին ֆիստաշկայի վրա է լինում լցրած: ամեն բան փորցեցի բայց մոտավորպես ել չեմ ստանում դա:

----------


## comet

> ախջիկներ, ո՞վ գիտի թե ոնց  և ինչից են պատրաստում այն բաց շականակագույն զանգվածը (կրեմը) որը հաճախ խանութի սնիկերս թխվածքի երեսին ֆիստաշկայի վրա է լինում լցրած: ամեն բան փորցեցի բայց մոտավորպես ել չեմ ստանում դա:


Եփած քաղցր կաթով փորձի, անպայման կստացվի :Smile:

----------


## Սլիմ

Մի բան էլ ես գրեմ :Smile: 
Էս խմորեղենը կոչվումա զեբր :Smile: 
Պատրաստում ենք բիսկվիտի խմոր, մի մասի մեյ կակաո ենէ լցնում, հետո ինչի մեջ որ պիտի պատրսատենք խմորեղենը մի քիչ ձեթ ենք լցնում ու այնպես ենք խմորը հերթականությամբ լցնում , որ ստացվի իրար հաջորդող սև և սպիտակ: Եփում ենք ու վերջում վրան լցնում ենք գլազուր :Smile:

----------


## ճուտիկ

> Եփած քաղցր կաթով փորձի, անպայման կստացվի


ճիշտն ասած փորձել եմ, նախ գույնն է տարբերվում երկրորդնել այդպես բարակ չի լինում քսել, հետո փորձեցի սովորական կաթով մի քիչ բացել, այս անգամ ել շատ թաց է լինում: իսկականը կարծես գլազուր լինի, շոկոլադի գլազուրի նման հավասարաչափ և մի տեսակ ոչ թե չոր այլ հհմմմ... չգիտեվ ոնց բացատրեմ, մի խոսկով մի փոքր ուրիշ: Ուրիշ ինչ՞ կարելի է անել:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> ճիշտն ասած փորձել եմ, նախ գույնն է տարբերվում երկրորդնել այդպես բարակ չի լինում քսել, հետո փորձեցի սովորական կաթով մի քիչ բացել, այս անգամ ել շատ թաց է լինում: իսկականը կարծես գլազուր լինի, շոկոլադի գլազուրի նման հավասարաչափ և մի տեսակ ոչ թե չոր այլ հհմմմ... չգիտեվ ոնց բացատրեմ, մի խոսկով մի փոքր ուրիշ: Ուրիշ ինչ՞ կարելի է անել:


կարելի ա փորձել պատրաստի շոկոլադե կրեմով… օրնակ՝ նուտելլա, կամ նման մի բան...

----------


## comet

> ճիշտն ասած փորձել եմ, նախ գույնն է տարբերվում երկրորդնել այդպես բարակ չի լինում քսել, հետո փորձեցի սովորական կաթով մի քիչ բացել, այս անգամ ել շատ թաց է լինում: իսկականը կարծես գլազուր լինի, շոկոլադի գլազուրի նման հավասարաչափ և մի տեսակ ոչ թե չոր այլ հհմմմ... չգիտեվ ոնց բացատրեմ, մի խոսկով մի փոքր ուրիշ: Ուրիշ ինչ՞ կարելի է անել:


1տուփ եփած քաղցր կաթին ավելացրու 150-200գր մարգարին կամ կարագ, միքսերով լավ հարելուց հետո ավելացրու վանիլ: Քո ուզածը պատրաստ է: :Smile:

----------


## comet

Մոտավորապես ներքևից էն մեջտեղինինը պատկերացրու, հավանաբար դա ես ուզում.
Изображение 026.jpg

----------


## Sona_Yar

http://www.artcake.ru/cakes.htm
Նայեք, գլուխգործոցներ են... :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (18.11.2009), Renata (16.10.2011), Կաթիլ (29.11.2009)

----------


## ճուտիկ

> Մոտավորապես ներքևից էն մեջտեղինինը պատկերացրու, հավանաբար դա ես ուզում.
> Изображение 026.jpg


չէ, խանութում տեսած կլինեք՝ գույնը եփած խտացրած կաթին է նման, բայց իմ կարծիքով խտ. կաթ չի, իսկ կոնսիստենցիան միքիչ ավելի պինդ կարծես, որովհետև քսված ժամանակ այդպես թաց փայլ չունի ավելի շատ գլազուրի է նման: սնիկերս խմորեղենի վրա է լինում ֆիստաշկայի հետ :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> չէ, խանութում տեսած կլինեք՝ գույնը եփած խտացրած կաթին է նման, բայց իմ կարծիքով խտ. կաթ չի, իսկ կոնսիստենցիան միքիչ ավելի պինդ կարծես, որովհետև քսված ժամանակ այդպես թաց փայլ չունի ավելի շատ գլազուրի է նման: սնիկերս խմորեղենի վրա է լինում ֆիստաշկայի հետ


մի հատ կրեմ կա, հիմա գրեմ, մեկ էլ տեսար դա է ուզածդ  :Smile: 
 ուրեմն՝
1. 300գ. կարագով, 1 հատ խտ.կաթով, 1ճ.գ. կոնյակով պատրաստում ենք կրեմ
2. 6ճ.գ. շաքարավազ, 2ճ.գ. կակաո, 2 սուրճի բաժակ ջուր կամ կաթ, 2ճ.գ. ալյուր, պատրաստում ենք գլազուր
գլազուրի հովանալուց հետո խառնում ենք կրեմի հետ ու ավելացնում ենք վանիլ  :Smile:

----------

comet (04.09.2009), Renata (16.10.2011), Գոռ Ջան - Հայ (17.09.2009)

----------


## ճուտիկ

> մի հատ կրեմ կա, հիմա գրեմ, մեկ էլ տեսար դա է ուզածդ 
>  ուրեմն՝
> 1. 300գ. կարագով, 1 հատ խտ.կաթով, 1ճ.գ. կոնյակով պատրաստում ենք կրեմ
> 2. 6ճ.գ. շաքարավազ, 2ճ.գ. կակաո, 2 սուրճի բաժակ ջուր կամ կաթ, 2ճ.գ. ալյուր, պատրաստում ենք գլազուր
> գլազուրի հովանալուց հետո խառնում ենք կրեմի հետ ու ավելացնում ենք վանիլ


sorry, բայց դա էլ չի,  :Unsure: 
Երևանում ապրողները կիմանան, ավելի ճիշտ- հաստատ տեսած կլինեն՝բոլոր տեղերում սնիկերս խմորեղենի վրա դա կա, այդ քան կրեմի նման չի ինչքան որ գլազուրի նման է և միայն վերևվի շերտի վրա է լինում, երեսին էլի:
ամեն դեպքում բոլորիտ շատ շնորհակալ եմ որ անտարբեր չէք խնդրանքիս:

----------


## ճուտիկ

երեխեկ ջան Երևանում շատ սիրուն տորթեր կան, բայց մի տեսակ համով չեն: Ասում են կրեմը հիների վրայից մաքրում են ու նորից են զարդարում: լսել էք այդպիսի բան՞: Բայց շատ սիրուն են ավելի լավ է նայես միայն ու չուտես որ կարծիքտ չփոխվի: կարողա իմանաք ոնցեն պեռլամուտր ստանում՞: երևի հատուկ գույնա, թե պատրաստելու ձևիցա՞:
մերսի

----------


## ճուտիկ

դուք երևի ձեր հարցերը մի ուրիշ տեղեք գրում՞ կամ էլ հարցեր չունեք, որովհետև իմ մոտ տպավորություն է որ միայն ես եմ հարցեր տալիս: Բայց մեծ հաճույքով կօգնեմ, , եթե կարողանամ որևիցե բանով օգտակար լինել:

----------


## comet

> կարողա իմանաք ոնցեն պեռլամուտր ստանում՞: երևի հատուկ գույնա, թե պատրաստելու ձևիցա՞:
> մերսի


Դա տորթերի համար նախատեսված փայլերով են ստանում: Պետք է ընտրել ամենամանր փոշին: Պարզապես կողքից պահում ես փայլը ու զգուշորեն փչում ու ստանում ես սա :Smile:  
getImage tort.jpeg

Իսկ կրեմի համար խորհուրդ եմ տալիս օգտագործել <սլիվկա>, համ պատրաստելն է ավելի հեշտ, համ էլ ավելի համեղ է:

----------


## Second Chance

> Իսկ կրեմի համար խորհուրդ եմ տալիս օգտագործել <սլիվկա>, համ պատրաստելն է ավելի հեշտ, համ էլ ավելի համեղ է:


comet ջան որ խնդրեմ չես ասի սլիվկայով կրեմի պատրաստման բաղադրատոմսը: Հատկապես ի՞նչ սլիվկա պետք է գնել:

----------


## Կաթիլ

*Այս գրառումը նվիրում եմ  Yeghoyan-ին*  :Tongue: 
չգիտեմ նշանակություն ունի, թե չէ, բայց ես ընդհանրապես խմոր պատրաստելիս գդալ, հարիչ... չեմ օգտագործում, մատիկներով ամեն ինչ  :Wink:  
Վերցնել 5 ձու և 1.5թ.գդ. սոդա, մի քիչ հարել, ավելացնել 1.5բ. շաքարավազ, (ինչ որ կա համ ավելացնում ենք, համ էլ խառնում ենք), 150գր. կարագ (մարգարինն էլ կլինի, օր.՝ Пампушок-ով, շատ լավ ա ստացվում), 1ճ.գդ. քացախ, 3ճ.գդ. մեղր (եթե մեղրը տնական ա 1.5գդ.-ն էլ հերիք ա, որ շատ քաղցր չստացվի), 8-10ճ.գդ. կակաո (եթե կակաոն շատ մուգ ա, նայեք, աչքաչաթով, կամ համտեսելով խմորը, որ դառնություն չտա): Էս խառնուրդը էնքան ժամանակ հարել, մինչև կարագը մանր մասնիկների բաժանվի: Ավելացնել ալյուր այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև ստացվի պինդ խմոր (խմորը չի հավաքվում ու շատ կպչուն ա լինում): Բաժանել 5-6 մասի, ալյուրի մեջ մի քիչ բացել շերտը, տապակի վրա ալյուր ցանել, բացելը շարունակել տապակի վրա (տապակը շրջած վիճակում օգտագործել): Շերտը թխելուց հետո հանել ու ծածկել սրբիչով, որ տաք մնա: 

*Կրեմ* - 7ճ.գդ. ալյուր, 1բ. շաքարավազի հետ լավ խառնել, ավելացնել 1.5բ. կաթ, 1.5բ. ջուր և անընդհատ խառնելով եփել մարմանդ կրակի վրա, մինչև թանձրանա:
250գր. կարագը լավ հարել, գդալ-գդալ ավելացնել եփած խառնուրդը, վերջում ավելացնել վանելին և 1ճ.գդ. կոնյակ:
*Միայն* 1-ին շերտը դնել թարս, քսել կրեմը, դնել հաջորդ շերտը ու էդպես շարունակ: Ամեն շերտը դնելուց հետո սեղմել: Վերջին շերտի վրա կրեմ *չ*քսել: 
Թողնել մի գիշեր, հետո անուշ անել  :Tongue: 
Հա, մոռացա... ինքը կոչվում ա նութելլա  :Smile:

----------

Inna (15.06.2011), Kita (23.11.2009), Renata (16.10.2011), Yeghoyan (18.11.2009), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011), Շինարար (18.11.2009), Քամի (18.11.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Այս գրառումը նվիրում եմ Yeghoyan-ին


ուխ :Love: 




> Թողնել մի գիշեր, հետո անուշ անել


մերսի :Blush: 
հետևանքները կբարձրաձայնեմ/ինչ էլ բառա է/,մյուս անգամ կգրեմ էլի :LOL:

----------


## comet

> comet ջան որ խնդրեմ չես ասի սլիվկայով կրեմի պատրաստման բաղադրատոմսը: Հատկապես ի՞նչ սլիվկա պետք է գնել:


Սլիվկա կա նախատեսված աղցանների ու տորթերի համար: Աղցանների համար նախատեսվածը բնականաբար քաղցր չի: Տորթերի համար նախատեսված սլիվկայի մեջ անհրաժեշտ ամեն ինչ կա, մնում է միայն լավ հարել միքսերով: Մի փոքր գաղտնիք էլ կա: Որպեսզի պատրաստված վարդերի թերթիկներն ամուր մնան, կարելի է մի փոքր շարբաթ` (եռացրած սառեցրած շաքարաջուր) ավելացնել:

----------


## comet

Տորթ հատուկ Կիտայի համար :Smile: 

3 ձու
0,5 բաժակ պեսոկ
1 սուրճի բաժակ ջուր+գդալի ծայրով մի քիչ լիմոնի աղ
սոդա կամ разрихитель
1 բաժակ ալյուր

Ձվի սպիտակուցն ու դեղնուցն առանձնացնել, սպիտակուցի վրա ավելացնել պեսոկը և լիմոնի աղով ջրի 1/3ը: Միքսերով լավ հարել, ավելացնել դեղնուցը և ջրի մյուս 1/3ը: Լավ հարելուց հետո ավելացնում ենք մնացած ջուրը: Սոդան ու ալյուրը լցնում ենք միաժամանակ ու խառնում գդալով, ոչ թե միքսերով: 
Եփելիս ֆորմայի տակ փռել 1 շերտ սովորական թերթ` առանց ձեթոտելու կամ յուղելու: Խմորը հեշտությամբ պոկվում է:
Եփել մոտ 25-30 րոպե ջեռոցում:
Անուշ լինի :Smile:

----------

Kita (23.11.2009), Yeghoyan (16.12.2009), Կաթիլ (29.11.2009)

----------


## comet

Էս տորթը սովորաբար սլիվկայով են զարդարում: Վերևում ձևը գրել եմ: Իսկ եփած կրեմի բաղադրատոմսը սա է.

1 բաժակ պեսոկ
3 ճ/գ ալյուր
Խառնել, հետո քիչ-քիչ, որպեսզի գնդիկներ չառաջանան, ավելացնել 200գր կաթ կամ ջուր:
Եփելուց և սառեցնելուց հետո + 200գր կարագ , վանիլ:

----------

Kita (24.11.2009), Yeghoyan (16.12.2009)

----------


## murmushka

այս կիրակի "Սուրբ Զատիկի" տոնն է: Ընդունված է այդ տոնի համար պատրաստել կուլիչ /կներեք հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ/: տեղադրեմ այն բաղադրատոմսը, որով արդեն 3 տարի է պատրաստում եմ և արդյունքից շաաաատ գոհ եմ

*Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է՝*
կաթ-500մլ
դրոժ /խմորիչ/ - 11 գր
ալյուր - 1-1.3 կգ
ձու - 6 հատ
կարագ - 200 գր
շաքարավազ - 300 գր
չամիչ - 300 գր
վանիլին - 1 թեյի գդալ

գլազուրի համար անհրաժեշտ է՝
2 ձվի սպիտակուց 
100 գր շաքարավազ

*Պատրաստման եղանակը*

Կաթը տաքացնել, բայց չեռացնել: Ավելացնել խմորիչը: Հարել: Ավելացնել 500 գր ալյուր, խառնել: Դնել տաք տեղ, ծածկել սրբիչով, թողնել հանգստանա մոտ 30 րոպե:
Առանձին ամանում դեղնուցը խառնել շաքարավազի և վանիլինի հետ: Սպիտակուցներն առանձին հարել մի պտղունց աղի հետ, որ ստացվի բեզե: Երբ խմորը բարձրանա, ավելացնել դեղնուցը, հարել, հերթականությամբ ավելացնել հալեցրած կարագը, բեզեն: Լավ հարել, ավելացնել այլուրը: Հարել, ստանալ այնպիսի խմոր, որ չկպչի ձեռքերին: Խմորը դնել տաք տեղ, թողնել հանգստանա մոտ 1 ժամ:
Չամիչի վրա լցնել եռացած ջուր, թողնել 15 րոպե, քամել, ավելացնել խմորի մեջ, հունցել, նորից դնել տաք տեղ, որ բարձրանա: Նախատեսված ֆորման պատել կարագով, լցնել 1/3 մասը խմորով, ծածկել սրբիչով և թողնել, որ խմորը բարձրանա հենց ֆորմայի մեջ: Թխել  100 աստիճան ջերմաստիճանի տակ 10 րոպե, հետո ջերմաստիճանը բարձրացնել 180 աստիճանի և թխել ևս 25-30 րոպե: Կուլիչը պատրաստ կլինի, երբ լուցկու հատիկը չկպչի խմորին:
պատրաստել գլազուրը՝ սպիտակուցները հարել շաքարավազի հետ: Զարդարել արդեն պատրաստի կուլիչը:
շաաատ շատ համեղ է

----------

Ariadna (04.05.2011), Dayana (22.04.2011), Kita (04.05.2011), kitty (22.04.2011), Meme (05.06.2011), Moonwalker (22.04.2011), Safaryan (24.05.2011), V!k (22.04.2011), Արևածագ (22.04.2011), Կաթիլ (22.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011)

----------


## murmushka

Որոշեցի ևս մեկ թխվածքի բաղադրատոմս գրել: Սա շատ շատ սիրված և պահանջված է մեր ընտանքիում և անհետանում է սեղանից րոպեների ընթացքում:
Եվ ուրեմն  դիմավորեք՝
 «Սև ու սպիտակ կինո»

*Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է՝*
ձու - 1 հատ
շաքարավազ - 2/3 բաժակ
ալյուր - 2.5 բաժակ
խմորիչ разрыхлитель - 1 տուփ
կարագ - 180 գր
կակաո - 2 ճաշի գդալ
1 լիմոնի կեղև
վանիլին

*Պատրաստման եղանակը՝*
Փափկեցրած կարագը հարել շաքարավազի հետ 3-5 րոպե: ԱՎելացնել խմորիչը, վանիլինը և ձուն, հարել: Ավելացնել 1.5 բաժակ ալյուր և հունցել փափուկ խմոր: Խմորը բաժանել 2 հավասար մասի: Մի մասի մեջ ավելացնել 1/2 բաժակ ալյուր և լիմոնի կեղևը/ Լիմոնը կեղև նախօրոք անցկացնել քերիչի միջով/: Մյուս մասի մեջ ավելացնել կակաո և 1/2 բաժակ ալյուր: Խմորը դնել սառնարան, որ հանգստանա 1-1.5 ժամ: Հետո բացել խմորը, ոչ բարակ, ֆորմայով կտրել կլորիկներ և մուգ, և սպիտակ խմորից: Ավելի փոքր ֆորմայով կտրատել միջուկը և փոխել տեղերով: Եփել 8-10 րոպե 180С ջերմաստիճանով:
Բարի ախորժակ

----------

Ariadna (04.05.2011), Kita (04.05.2011), Safaryan (24.05.2011), Sophie (04.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (04.05.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011), Մանուլ (05.05.2011), Մինա (24.08.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2011)

----------


## murmushka

հերթական չորաբլիթի բաղադրատոմսը, որն իմ ամուսինն ուղղակի ոչնչացնում է դեռ ջեռոցից դուրս չհանած
«Տորկետտի» 

*Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է՝*
սերուցքային կարագ, կամ մարգարին - 125 գր
շաքարավազ - 2-3 ճաշի գդալ
ալյուր - 250 գր
գարեջուր - 60 մլ
շագանակագույն շաքարավազ չորաբլիթների վրա լցնելու համար

*Պատրաստման եղանակը՝*
Կարագն ու ալյուրը ձեռքով խառնում ենք, ավելացնում ենք շաքարավազն ու գարեջուրը: Հարում ենք այնքան, որ ստացվի միատարր խմոր: Խմորը փաթաթում ենք տոպրակով և դնում սառնարան 1 ժամով: Սառած խմորը բաժանում ենք 24 մասի, գնդում, հետո յուրաքանչյուր գունդ երկարացնում ենք գլանաձև մոտ 10 սմև թաթախում ենք շագանակագույն շաքարավազի մեջ: Գլանի ծայրերը միացնում ենք իրար և թխում 15-20 րոպե 180С ջերմաստիճանով:
բարի ախորժակ

----------

Safaryan (24.05.2011), Կաթիլ (03.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> *Գյուղի գաթա՝ իսկական գաթա*
> 
> Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, ինչպիսի գաթա ուզում եք հյուրասիրեք, իմ սահմանափակ միտքը միայն այս գաթան է համարում իսկական, մնացածը չեմ ընդունում:
> 
> Բարի ախորժակ:
> 
> Հա մինչ թխելը կարող եմ հյուրասիրել, փորձեք տեսեք ձեզ դուր կգա՞, գուցե և ոչ


Սիրելի Ապսարա, ես քեզ ի՞նչ վատություն էի արել, :Shok:  որ դու հաշվեհարդար տեսար իմ՝ այն էլ սակավ ատամների հետ: :Sad: 

կարողա շատ շտապ գրելուց ձուն մոռացել ես :Tongue:

----------


## Lem

Աղջիկներ ջան, Ձեր խորհրդի կարիքն ունեմ: Բանն այն է, որ երբեք խմորեղեն չեմ պատրաստել իմ ողջ մեղավոր կյանքում: Հիմա, հարգելի պատճառներով, ժամանակն է, որ սովորեմ... Իսկ ո՞րն է ամենահեշտ բաղադրատոմսը, որից կարելի է «սկսել»:  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

> Սիրելի Ապսարա, ես քեզ ի՞նչ վատություն էի արել, որ դու հաշվեհարդար տեսար իմ՝ այն էլ սակավ ատամների հետ:
> 
> կարողա շատ շտապ գրելուց ձուն մոռացել ես


Հովարս ջան,զնիվ խոսք բաղադրատոմսը ճիշտ եմ ներկայացրել, գուցե Ձեր կնոջ ձեռքը անսովոր է եղել և ինչ-որ բան այնպես չի արել :Sad: , համենայն դեպս ներողություն եմ խնդրում, ատամ հաստատ չէի ուզում փչացնել: Եթե բախտ վիճակվի հաճույքով իմ թխածը կհյուրասիրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## հովարս

> Հովարս ջան,զնիվ խոսք բաղադրատոմսը ճիշտ եմ ներկայացրել....: Եթե բախտ վիճակվի հաճույքով իմ թխածը կհյուրասիրեմ


Կատակ էր, ատամներիս ոչինչ չի պատահել, իսկ հյուրասիրության համար :Yahoo:   շնորհակալություն: :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Apsara (20.06.2011)

----------


## Apsara

Ժողովուրդ լավ բարձրացող շերտախմորի ճիշտ բաղադրատոմս ո՞վ կարող է ասել: Էն որ վաճառում են խանութներում, դրա բաղադրատոմսն է պետք :Smile:

----------


## davtyanhasmik

միկադո

Բաղադրությունը

500 գր. կարագ,
5 ձու,
2 բաժակ շաքարավազ,
2 բաժակ թթվասեր,
1թգ. սոդա,
ալյուր,
2 տուփ խտացրած կաթ,
1 տուփ շոկոլադ
Պատրաստման եղանակները

100 գր. կարագը լավ հարել, 3 ձուն և 1 բաժակ շաքարավազը լավ հարել, ավելացնել 2 բաժակ թթվասեր` 1 թգ. սոդայով և այնքան ալյուր, որ ստացվի փափուկ խմոր: Բաժանել 7 գնդի:
Թխել առանձին-առանձին:
ԿՐԵՄ.- 2 տուփ խտացրած կաթը 2 ժամ եռացնել, 2 ձվի դեղնուցը 1 բաժակ շաքարավազով հարել: 400 գր. կարագը փափկեցնել, լավ հարել: Բոլորը միասին լավ խառնել, քսել շերտերին: Վրան քերել շոկոլադե սալիկ:

----------


## Գեա

> Ժողովուրդ լավ բարձրացող շերտախմորի ճիշտ բաղադրատոմս ո՞վ կարող է ասել: Էն որ վաճառում են խանութներում, դրա բաղադրատոմսն է պետք


2 բաժակ սառը ջուր
1/2 թ գդ աղ
1/4թ գդ լիմոնի աղ
1մեծ սուրճի բաժակ ձեթ
1կգ ալյուր
2տուփ մարգարին
Պատրաստել պինդ խմոր, գնդել, երեսը դանակով խաչաձև կտրել և թողնել , որ երեսուն րոպե հանգստանա, որից հետո բաժանել չորս գնդի:Երկու տուփ մարգարինը ևս բաժանել չորս մասի, ամեն գնդի մեջ դնել մեկ մաս մարգարին ,ծրարաձև ծալել և թողնել , որ սառի:Որից հետո հանել մի փոքր գրտնակել ու նորից ծրարաձև ծալել, նորից դնել սառնարան, երբ սառի նորից կրկնել գրտնակելու ու ծրարաձև ծալելու պրոցեսը:դրանից հետո խմորը պատրաստ է :Կարելի է պատրաստել, գաթա, խաչապուրի, նապոլեոն և այլն
բարի ախորժակ

----------

Apsara (19.06.2011), հովարս (18.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Հարգելի սեղանակիցներ, ցանկանում եմ հրապարակայնորեն շնոհակալություն հայտնել :Clapping:  Apsara-ին, որի շնորհիվ ճաշակեցի ամենահամով կարկանդակը՝ *գաթա*ն :Hands Up:  
 Գեա ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն :Wink:

----------

Apsara (20.06.2011), Գեա (19.06.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Աղջիկներ ջան, Ձեր խորհրդի կարիքն ունեմ: Բանն այն է, որ երբեք խմորեղեն չեմ պատրաստել իմ ողջ մեղավոր կյանքում: Հիմա, հարգելի պատճառներով, ժամանակն է, որ սովորեմ... Իսկ ո՞րն է ամենահեշտ բաղադրատոմսը, որից կարելի է «սկսել»:


Ամենահեշտը հետևյալն է, առաջին անգամ ես  հենց սա եմ պատրաստել:
 Դա ուղղակի տորթ է, որին ցանկացած տիպի կրեմ սազում է:
Ուրեմն մեզ հարկավոր է.
5 ձու
1 բաժակ շաքարավազ
1 բաժակ ալյուր
1 կերակրի գդալ քացախ
1 թեյի գդալ սոդա

Ուրեմն սկզբում ձուն լավ հարում ենք, այնուհետև ավելացնում ենք շաքարավազը, նորից լավ հարում ենք, ապա ավելացնում սոդան, քացախը, վերջում նոր ալյուրը… Ստացվում է ոչ շատ պինդ խմոր, ու ստացված զանգվածը համապատասխան տարրայի մեջ լցնելուց հետո դնում ենք ջեռոց… Տորթը բավականին բարձր է ստացվում, դրա համար էլ այն կարելի է կիսել և մեջտեղը ձեր ցանկացած կրեմը քսել… Խմորն այնպիսինն է, որ ամեն տեսակի կրեմ էլ սազում է՝ թե սերուցքային, թե խտացրած կաթով և թե սովորական կաթով կրեմ… մի քիչ տնավարի բացատրեցի, բայց կարծում եմ պարզ էր…

----------

Lem (19.06.2011), Meme (19.06.2011), Renata (16.10.2011), Նիկեա (02.08.2013)

----------


## Գեա

Հովարս ջան , ուրախ եմ , որ բաղադրատոմսը օգտագործել եք ու դուր է եկել.բայց աշխարհի ամենահամով ու իսկական հայկական գաթայի բաղադրատոմսը սա է`
6բ ալյուր
500գ մարգարին
0,5թ գդ աղ
2ճ գդ քացախ
2թ գդ  սոդա
2բ մածուն
2ձու
ալյուրը լցնել մեծ թասի մեջ,վրան մանրացնել( կներեք բառը չեմ գտնում`տյորկա անել)մարգարինը, ստացված մասսան բրգաձև կիտել, մեջտեղը փոս անել `պատկերավոր ասած հրաբխի նման, փոսի մեջ լցնել մածունը, սոդան, քացախը, աղը ,զգուշությամբ խառնել մինչև համասեռ մասսա դառնալը, ստացված խմորը գնդել, թողնել հանգստա գոնե  մեկ ժամ, որից հետո բաժանել չորս գնդի մեջել խորիզով ու թխել: 
Բարի ախորժակ

----------

Apsara (20.06.2011), հովարս (19.06.2011), Նիկեա (02.08.2013)

----------


## Apsara

> Հովարս ջան , ուրախ եմ , որ բաղադրատոմսը օգտագործել եք ու դուր է եկել.բայց աշխարհի ամենահամով ու իսկական հայկական գաթայի բաղադրատոմսը սա է`
> 6բ ալյուր
> 500գ մարգարին
> 0,5թ գդ աղ
> 2ճ գդ քացախ
> 2թ գդ  սոդա
> 2բ մածուն
> 2ձու
> ալյուրը լցնել մեծ թասի մեջ,վրան մանրացնել( կներեք բառը չեմ գտնում`տյորկա անել)մարգարինը, ստացված մասսան բրգաձև կիտել, մեջտեղը փոս անել `պատկերավոր ասած հրաբխի նման, փոսի մեջ լցնել մածունը, սոդան, քացախը, աղը ,զգուշությամբ խառնել մինչև համասեռ մասսա դառնալը, ստացված խմորը գնդել, թողնել հանգստա գոնե  մեկ ժամ, որից հետո բաժանել չորս գնդի մեջել խորիզով ու թխել: 
> Բարի ախորժակ


էդ իմ ասած գյուղի գաթան ա, որ հովարսի ատամները հաշվեց  :LOL:

----------

հովարս (23.06.2011)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Գաթա սարքելու հեշտ ու համով բաղադրատոմս ո՞վ գիտի: Էն փափուկ խմորով գաթայինը, այլ ոչ թե շերտավոր: Մեկ էլ որ բաղադրության մեջ մածուն չլինի...
Ու որ կյանքում որևէ թխվածք չսարքած մարդը կարողանա պատրաստել:

----------


## Նիկեա

> Գաթա սարքելու հեշտ ու համով բաղադրատոմս ո՞վ գիտի: Էն փափուկ խմորով գաթայինը, այլ ոչ թե շերտավոր: Մեկ էլ որ բաղադրության մեջ մածուն չլինի...
> Ու որ կյանքում որևէ թխվածք չսարքած մարդը կարողանա պատրաստել:


Չգիտեմ կյանքում որևէ թխվածք չթխած մարդը կկարողանա պատրաստել թե չէ,բայց գրում եմ:
Էս գաթայի անունը ծեծովի է:
Չորս հարյուր գրամ կարագը հինգ բաժակ ալյուրի հետ լավ տրորում ես,հետո փոս ես անում  ու մեջը մեկ բաժակ սառը ջուր,երկու ճաշի գդալ օղի,երեք ճաշի գդալ քացախ,կես թ.գ. աղ լցնում մեջ ու լավ տրորում,էնքան մինչև դառնա համասեռ:Հետո խմորը դնում ես սեղանին ու հավեսով ծեծում:Ինչքան շատ ծեծես էնքան լավ գաթա կսացվի:Հետո երեք անգամ սառեցնում ես ու թխում:Խորիզը մյուս բոլոր գաթաների խորիզի նման է:Կարող ես և շերտավոր թխել,և կլոր:

----------

fanaid (29.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մի շատ արագ ու հեշտ կոկոսային թխուկ:

Երեք ձվի սպիտակուցը միքսերով լավ հարել, ավելացնել 150 գրամ շաքարավազ, 200 գրամ կոկոսի քերուկ ու մի քիչ կիտրոնի թարմ քերած կեղև: Լավ խառնել, թեյի գդալով փոքր մասերի բաժանել ու ջեռոցում թխել մոտ 15 րոպե:

Շա՜տ համով է:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Sambitbaba (18.12.2020), Աթեիստ (18.12.2020)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի շատ արագ ու հեշտ կոկոսային թխուկ:
> 
> Երեք ձվի սպիտակուցը միքսերով լավ հարել, ավելացնել 150 գրամ շաքարավազ, 200 գրամ կոկոսի քերուկ ու մի քիչ կիտրոնի թարմ քերած կեղև: Լավ խառնել, թեյի գդալով փոքր մասերի բաժանել ու ջեռոցում թխել մոտ 15 րոպե:
> 
> Շա՜տ համով է:


Ալյուր չկա՞ բաղադրության մեջ  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Ալյուր չկա՞ բաղադրության մեջ


Չէ, մենակ էն կա, ինչ գրել էի: Գերմանիայում սուրբծննդյան ամենատարածված քաղցրավենիքներից է:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ, մենակ էն կա, ինչ գրել էի: Գերմանիայում սուրբծննդյան ամենատարածված քաղցրավենիքներից է:


Փորձեմ էս շաբաթ-կիրակի։ Կակռազ կոկոսի փշրանքներ էի առել մի տուփ վաղուց ու չգիտեի որտեղ օգտագերծեմ  :Smile:

----------

ivy (18.12.2020)

----------


## ivy

> Փորձեմ էս շաբաթ-կիրակի։ Կակռազ կոկոսի փշրանքներ էի առել մի տուփ վաղուց ու չգիտեի որտեղ օգտագերծեմ


Ես էլ էդպես պնդուկի քերուկ ունեի, չգիտեի ինչ անել, որոշեցի նույն ռեցեպտով կոկոսի փոխարեն պնդուկի փշրանքով թխել: Էստեղ բայց հարած սպիտակուցին պնդուկի ու շաքարավազի հետ նաև դեղնուցն էլ ավելացրեցի, կիտրոնի կեղևի փոխարեն էլ՝ մի քիչ չամիչ, էլի շատ համով ստացվեց, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ տեսքի: Չնայած էլի՝ վրայից խրթխրթան, մեջը՝ փափուկ  :Nyam: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Tiger29 (18.12.2020), Աթեիստ (18.12.2020), Բարեկամ (19.12.2020)

----------


## ivy

Խնձորով, ընկույզով ու դարչինով թխուկ  :Nyam:

----------

boooooooom (14.03.2021), John (14.03.2021), Varzor (20.03.2021), Աթեիստ (14.03.2021), Նաիրուհի (21.03.2021), Ներսես_AM (14.03.2021)

----------

